# New recording of Threni



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh man. I've been waiting for someone to take a stab at this work with modern recording technology, but didn't expect it would happen so soon. It's conducted by Philip Herreweghe, and will be released late next week in the UK. Woo hoo!

(I know there was already some sort of modern recording in existence by some conductor whose name I forget, but it's neither conveniently available nor reportedly all that good.)










(Couldn't find a better image.)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, I'm in. Let's hope this is _THE_ recording that this masterpiece has always deserved.

The other recording was Craft's, by the way, and that's the one included in DG's Complete Stravinsky set from last year. There was actually a third version in existence, conducted by Bernard Haitink and found in one anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw, but I've never heard it and can't say anything about its quality.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> Okay, I'm in. Let's hope this is _THE_ recording that this masterpiece has always deserved.
> 
> The other recording was Craft's, by the way, and that's the one included in DG's Complete Stravinsky set from last year. There was actually a third version in existence, conducted by Bernard Haitink and found in one anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw, but I've never heard it and can't say anything about its quality.


Is Crafts version good?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

chesapeake bay said:


> Is Crafts version good?


I think it's inferior to Stravinsky's version on Columbia, which itself is pretty poor in a number of respects (the singers get the notes right most of the time, but not the expression or phrasing).


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

It's available on GooglePlay now. Sounds good to me, with good balance and the vibrato isn't outrageous. I don't know the work well though, so that's all I can say about the performance.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Chordalrock said:


> It's available on GooglePlay now. Sounds good to me, with good balance and the vibrato isn't outrageous. I don't know the work well though, so that's all I can say about the performance.


It is? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> It is? I couldn't find it.


https://play.google.com/store/music...eni_Requiem_Ca?id=Bcn2gewfpbzuteyy7qtkx3awwgy

Does this link work for you? If not, then I guess Google has different sites for different countries and is probably releasing this album at different times in different countries like Amazon.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Chordalrock said:


> https://play.google.com/store/music...eni_Requiem_Ca?id=Bcn2gewfpbzuteyy7qtkx3awwgy
> 
> Does this link work for you? If not, then I guess Google has different sites for different countries and is probably releasing this album at different times in different countries like Amazon.


I can see the album, but everything is marked "Unavailable."


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

There's also another Stravinsky conducted Threni with the NDR.









Haven't heard it though don't know if it is better than the Columbia. Those recordings by Herreweghe on Phi though are all really great.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like those of us in the States won't see it until the 27th.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Looks like those of us in the States won't see it until the 27th.


Should be available now. Anyone want to review it? Mahlerian?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It hasn't shown up on any US streaming sites yet, that I can see, but Spotify has recent releases from Herreweghe, so I think it will probably show up soon.


----------

